# PE Reciprocity from Canadian PEng to Nevada , Arizona PE



## STEEL MAN

Anybody here experience this? from PEng of Canada to Nevada, Arizona PE.


----------



## roadwreck

I don't have any experience on the subject, but I wasn't under the impression that the Canadian PEng and the American PE were interchangeable.


----------



## solomonb

Check the Texas PE website. It is my understanding that Texas has granted reciprocity with both Mexico and Canada because of the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA). As I understand the rules, if you are licensed in Texas, you can become licensed in both Canada and Mexico with minimum hassle. The converse is also true, licensee's of either Canada or Mexico can become licensed in Texas with minimum hassle. At least, that is how I understand the rules.


----------



## STEEL MAN

Only for certain states like Nevada, Arizona and Texas and Im not too sure on other states, see emails from NV and AZ. The ahssle and struggle I'm interested to know though. Next question would be on jobs availble in these states for Civil/Structural?

Steel Man,

Good afternoon, to apply for registration, please visit our website at www.azbtr.gov and complete the professional application and provide the following documents:


Professional application and $100.00 fee. 
3 - Certificate of Experience Record and Reference form
Transcripts - showing your degree and in a sealed envelope
State Verification
Complete the Statement of Citizenship forms, along with a copy of your identification that is listed in the directions.

If you have any questions, please let me know.

Thank you!

Loretta Hallett

AZ Board of Technical Registration

1110 W. Washington St., Suite 240

Phoenix, Arizona 85007

602-364-4943

602-364-4931 (fax)

*From:* Pamela Sallay-Mchose
*Sent:* Tuesday, April 23, 2013 10:18 AM
*To:* Steel Man
*Cc:* Loretta Hallett
*Subject:* RE: REciprocity Application?

Good Morning Steel Man,

Loretta Hallett is the person to help you. I am sending this to her also.

Thanks Loretta!

Pam

*From:*Steel Man [mailto:[email protected]]
*Sent:* Tuesday, April 23, 2013 8:55 AM
*To:* Pamela Sallay-Mchose
*Subject:* REciprocity Application?

Hi Pamela,

I was wondering if you can direct me in applying for PE reciprocity in Arizona, I’m a PEng Professional Engineer in Alberta Canada.

Steel Man, PEng


----------



## CivilEr

Hi Steel man, 

I m also Structural Engineer and PEng from Alberta currently in US (Oregon) in process of applying the PE from Texas. I have more than 20 years of experience and would like to know whether FE and PE can be exempted?


----------



## prasannakm

Hi CivilEr,

             I am currently going through the process for Texas, you do not automatically get a PE. If you have 15 years+ experience you will get a waiver for FE ( I got the waiver), they will give a waiver for PE only if you are Ph.D degree holder.


----------



## prasannakm

Hi Steel Man,

                You can get a license in Arizona if you have 12 years of experience with an ABET Bachelors degree. Please note that this 12 years experience has to be from one board only eg: you will have to have 12 years in APEGA after you get your P.Eng. I have 17 years experience and did not get the license from Arizona as they were from different boards (APEGA, APEGNB and PEO), they wanted me to take the exams.


----------



## prasannakm

Sorry Steelman I did not realise that your post was in 2013 before responding. Hope you got your license


----------

